# Jennys Kidding Thread, SHE KIDDED :D



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im not sure when they are due...but they are getting big FAST and I got some udder pics!

Heres Jenny!





































Next is Padme!














































So any ideas, when these girls are due??


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Yay! I wondered when we would see some of your does getting ready to go.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

hahaha thought it was time to do this...

These 2 are definently not holding out until may LOL...

Too bad Jenny isnt registered and Padme isnt mine....ARGH!

But these are the first 2, im hoping they wait a little longer, im NOT ready....Im shaving udders this weekend!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

SOOO Pretty! Love all the spots!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Dont they look related??? haha they ARENT!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Don't worry, I'm not ready either. Kidding time just sneaks up on you! You sit there wishing it would be kidding season already so you can have little bundles of joy and it seems to take forever to get here. But when it does you are shocked that kidding season is already here! Lol. I still haven't gotten my pen or kidding shelter finished for my first kids the beginning of March and I am feeling the clock ticking down screaming for me to hurry up and complete them! Lol.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

I have to say, that since this is my first kidding... I've had - not one, but 2 carrying totes full of kidding supplies!!! ready for over a month. I sniff poles, feel bellies, look at the kidding stall... everyday and wait and wait for those ligs to get soft! I'm almost as excited as I was for my own kids! (and probably more ready too!)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Oh shoot! I need to start feeling ligs....these girls are growing dramatically everyday, and those udders are filling fast!

The sniff test doesnt work for me haha BUT PLEASE LET ME HAVE SOME GIRLS!!! These are going to be my first Jasper kids, and I really hope his kids are nice!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

I was so afraid I'de mess the ligs thing up, I was checking constantly and sometimes they would go soft and be hard to find, but I always ended up finding them. I was just afraid I wouldn't be able to tell if they were gone gone or just hard to find but still there. To my surprise I did it perfectly, I knew when she softened and went hard again and because I had been feeling the whole time I knew when they were gone gone. Wasn't long after they were gone gone that she kidded. Good luck, I'm so excited about seeing all these kids born on here. Woooohoooo.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Nice goaties...they will make... beautiful babies for you...can't wait to see them..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Jaspers First babies! SO EXCITED!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Oh I know....... that is so cool....  :hi5: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Shaving them this weekend....I may move them into the kidding pen, im not sure yet, I will need to check ligs and see how fast the udders have filled. These girls are so big right now, the pics dont do them justice!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

New pics from today!

Please dont judge my horrible shave job LOL they werent cooperating!

Heres Padme





































Now heres Jenny, she was looking pretty close today!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Pretty girls!!! They've kidded before right? I have found that with "used" udders, I can feel a difference more than I can "see" a difference, I hope they don't make you wait too long before they give up those babies!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

It will be Jennys second freshening, and padmes 4th I think.

Ya I SAW a difference....with Jenny alot because hers keeps filling! Shes scaring me! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

coming along nicely.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Thanks!

Jenny is acting so whiney, I think she will kid in a couple weeks, shes getting FAT!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

HeHe...yep ...can't wait..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Nice looking udders! Good luck... I'm right there with you. i cant wait ! I keep looking at Feta's dates.. when she was put in with a buck... and when is the soonest possible minute she could deliver!
She is SO sick of me feeling her tummy and tail ligs! ha ha

\\


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Jenny had the BEST ff udder ever...too bad shes not registered! But she produced so much milk!

my girls see my coming and run now haha they hate when I feel them up....lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

:ROFL: they get that way...and don't want to be felt up.....you can't blame them...your hands are probably cold.... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

bahahahaha sure.... everytime I do it they act like im hurting them! lol its so stupid! Im just trying to help them! If only they knew that!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Hey Laura, when did you take those last pics?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Yesterday.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*



> bahahahaha sure.... everytime I do it they act like im hurting them! lol its so stupid! Im just trying to help them! If only they knew that!


 yeah I know.... mine....hop around .....when you touch them there.....like it tickles... this is when they are preggo... after they drop.....they... are OK with it ....as they are use to the kids touching them there.... :wink: :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Ya Jenny LOVES when I scratch her down there....sure its awkward for me and everyone who gives me looks lol but she LOVES it and she will fall asleep, so I do it

BAHAHA The things I do for my goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Yep ....we do alot of funny things...like show the world their pooches...... if the goats only knew.. :doh: :ROFL:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

WE CANT LET THEM EVER KNOW!!

They would be so angry! haha my girls would demand money for those pics! haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

:ROFL: Too funny.... I about peed my pants... reading your reply.........I won't tell if you won't tell the Does....  :ROFL:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Ok shhhhhhh the secret will be safe with me!

Those kinda pics posted on the internet, may be bad haha good thing goats cant go online!

I dont get to see the goats at all today, I HOPE jenny doesnt decide to kid today.....that would be BAD!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

:wink: :hi5: Yeah but ...you never know.... some goats are smarty pants.... there is no where safe ....even the internet..... :shocked: :laugh:

Oh man... you can't see the goats today...I too hope... she waits... til you can be with her..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

You know....YOUR RIGHT!! WHAT IF THEY ARE READING THIS RIGHT NOW....UH OH :shocked:

Ya, its cause of the superbowl.....

But I dont think she will kid, she looks like she has a week left, maybe this week or weekend she will! I would love that!

Id like her to kid soon so I can get her baby healthy and big before the move!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

:laugh: HeHe....

:shocked: UH OH.....Alert~! I think they stashed an extra puter.. in the barn.... 

Aww ..the superbowel... :hi5:

Yeah ...give her time...she will do it .... and you will have bragging rights....I can't wait... :thumb:



> Id like her to kid soon so I can get her baby healthy and big before the move!


 you have to be careful moving late pregnancy goats.... if she still hasn't dropped.. :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Those little DEVILS!!

Well im going to be going to see her in a couple hours! Hope shes ok, and no babies!

I wont be moving any goats that are within a month of kidding, I wouldnt do that to them, it would scare me too much!
So since most are due in may, I will either go before or after everyone has kidded.

Jenny was my very first goat, shes uhh 3 years old, she will be 4 on my birthday, June 12th. Shes SUPER special to me, so im uber worried about her right now UGH


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Here are pics from today of JUST jenny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread: First up, Jenny and Padme!*

Wow...she is coming along nicely ...with that udder....and getting real poofy...in the vulva area.. :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Wish I knew when she was due...ARGH!

But her udder has gotten tighter! And yes she was very swollen, and shes been different lately, very vocal, and slow lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

From what I am seeing... it can't be... that much longer.... How is her ligs? :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

OH DEAR!! Think she will wait until satuday?? Im spending all day with her saturday so she has permission to kid then haha....

I checked, by making a peace sign and sliding it down that way, it still felt pencilly, so they are still there...but she has been getting very big, she was half this size last year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Just keep checking her ligs daily...right now.... she isn't ready.... if they are still there.... also you may see her with a discharge when she is getting close... :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Our girls look Really similar as far as size of tummy and udders... I dont have an exact breed date... so I'm watching really carefully. It will be fun to see who kids first!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Last year she has LOTS of discharge....she will tell me when its time, shes my baby!

Thats going to be interesting indeed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Aww...that is sweet.... Happy and healthy kidding.... when you can be with her... :wink: ray: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

I will take some more pics tomorrow! Unless she looks the same, but so far she has been progressing everyday!

Shes in a really nice pen, with padme, but they are nice to eachother, I thought Padme would go first, but then Jennys udder just decided to FILL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

sounds great...... :hug:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

She looks so close! I sure love her colors.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

OH DEAR!! haha more stress!!

Thanks, shes my girl, my VERY first goat....she has the most specialest place in my heart.

I really hope this kidding is easy for her, she did great last time, but her babies came out on top of eachother, it was a little rough on her...


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Oh goodness. I'm praying that doesn't happen again for her or you. I always get a little nervous around kidding time that something might go terribly wrong, but the good news is that goats have been having kids for thousands of years on there own, and while I like to be there and help out- we really are rarely actually needed. it's a humbling thought and always makes me feel better


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Thanks...I tried that just now...NOTHING haha I always say that about all my goats....but jenny is way special...so shes different lol

Im really hoping and praying she kids saturday, I will be there all day and can help her if she needs it, I like to be there to make sure everytihng is ok....

Its been sunny out, and is supossed to be all week and weekend, this would be a perfect time for her to kid!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

 Laura first off wanted to say its nice to know yet another person with a June 12 B-day, In my family its a special Day because I share it with my Aunt!!!  I also Wanted to say Good Luck with Kiddings! :clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

WOOOOOO GO US! haha thats awesome we share the same birthday!

And thanks!.....The kidding nightmares have begun UGH lol :/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

June 12? Well if it's anything..... I am June 11th LOL

Can't wait to see what your girl gives you  She definitely looks close


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

DONT SCARE MEEEEEEEE


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

This pic is from LAST YEAR!!!

Her baby charlie, right when he was born!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Aww.... too cute 

mommy ...now where is... the milk station.... :laugh: 

It's at the other end kid..... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

hahahaha she always gave them this look....

Those 2 babies were the wildest babies I ever had, not unfriendly, just crazy, we would let them into this grassy field, and they would TAKE off! running laps, it was so funny!

Going over to see her in a little bit! Hope there arent any babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Oh good you get to see her....hoping for the best....let us know how she is .. :hi5:

I know those little kids are pretty crafty....they watch you...and know when you are trying to catch them.....they watch from the corner of their eye ....wait til you get really close then ...."Wam" them spring 20 yards...and you are on the heals and still don't catch them....HeHe.... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Saw Jenny today!

She was alot more swollen, udder was about the same, a little more tighter.

She scared me so bad, she squatted and nothing came out, I thought she was going into labor, but no...

She was super sweet today, I scratched her udder for her, she was drooling haha. She has been acting SOOO different, I think its going to be within a week, she just seems different, she always gets really sweet around kidding.

This proves shes my baby haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Awwww she's such a cutie! And a lap goat  So glad things seem to be progressing for her, and hope she waits to kid when you can be there with her


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

You can see in the pic she has gotten alot more swollen....she may go soon...Im checking on her in the morning...I would love for her to kid soon, the weather is supossed to be great until saturday night.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Cute  Hope all goes well with the kiddings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

HeHe...now that is cute...she does love her mommy...I bet ...she was heavy on your legs....  and her hooves dug in.... :wink: she is filling in the udder nicely......and really poofy in the pooch...so she is getting closer.... :hug: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

I got some bruises. haha thats ok, shes worth it! We sat with her for a couple hours in her pen yesterday, everytime I got up, she would start talking to me! Shes so cute!

Checked on her this morning, she was eating, and didnt look too different. EXCEPT yesterday and today she has been squatting, and not peeing...

Going back to see her after my mom is done at work


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Squatting and no peeing...hmm.... sometime soooon...... :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

YA it happened like 5 times yesterday, and then she did pee, but it was a little tiny bit, and to me it looked like she was a little gooey.

And then this morning, she did it once, I wasnt sitting near her though, so I only saw once, she could of done it more.

Everytime she squatted yesterday, she got swollen, but I know nothings wrong because her udder isnt filled and she didnt have alot of discharge, maybe shes just getting ready!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Could also be that her babies are pushing on her bladder...making her feel she has to pee....

Got swollen you mean... she looked more open in the private area? That is normal...as she is dilating naturally ...that is good to see...I don't like when they don't ....

Hmm :chin: ....you say her udder isn't filled.... the picture looks like she is.....
:scratch:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

BAHAHAHA ok im stupid.... I seriously DONT see her udder filled...maybe its cause shes my baby and I refuse to see it...my mom says her udder is really tight and its huge! SO maybe that answers....

Ya her whole backside is getting pretty swollen, is it bad for the babies to be pushing on her bladder? I hope they stop! lol they can just come out, I will be nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*



> BAHAHAHA ok im stupid.... I seriously DONT see her udder filled...maybe its cause shes my baby and I refuse to see it...my mom says her udder is really tight and its huge! SO maybe that answers....


You are not stupid....  It is tight my dear and it is good...especially if she is about to drop...she needs what is in it....  :wink:



> is it bad for the babies to be pushing on her bladder? I hope they stop! lol they can just come out, I will be nice


 No...not as long as she can pee sometimes....but she can move them...if you see her stretching...sitting funny ...she may be trying to move them.... off her bladder...or she is actually moving the kids down to the birth canal...if you see her sides all of a sudden...drop and she almost looks like she isn't as preggo...when looking at her from front or back angle.....she should be working on... having those babies.... watch for her tail head to drop and look to be sucken in.... you may see alot of streaming goo...amber in color... :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

I usually always notice when other girls have full udders, maybe I have high expectations for jenny LOL...Her udder wasnt this full last time.

She was stretching yesterday! And today she wasnt sunken looking yet, so maybe not yet!

She does seem like she wants to though, I will see about taking pics of her today, to me she looks the same haha but I guess I need to make sure!

Im thinking twins, what do you think? She had twins last year, but was half this size lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

I'd say ...twins as well....get a pic of her udder from rear...and we will tell ya ....how she is doing.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

WOOOO awesome thanks! Id be happy with 2 boys from her, I dont even care with this breeding, they will be pets, although id love to see some baby girls from Jasper

I will get you some pics! Hope shes getting close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

:wink: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.07*

Heres some new pics, sorry if I took too many LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

I don't mind all the pics...thanks for sharing them..... :wink:

Aww...she is a cutie..... Her udder looks full to me...LOL.... :laugh:

She isn't super tight yet...but ...she is coming along nicely... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Awesome, that makes me feel better!

Any idea how much longer? Shes KILLING me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

They can be tricky and make us wait and wait.....as of now...she doesn't look ready just yet.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Should I take some more tomorrow for you to see?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

If you would like ....that will be OK with me...or ...you can wait a few days.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Hmmm ok!

I will see how she is tomorrow, today she wouldnt let me touch her udder at all, she was a meanie!

She was also stretching a little


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Not letting you touch her udder...hmmm....they get that way...did she fill a little more in the udder...cause... didn't she just let you touch her there yesterday? Maybe she is really tight now and uncomfortable...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Well Tuesday, she was LOVING when we rubbed her udder, it was a little tight

Then wednesday we sat down with her and she didnt want me touching anywhere past her belly, she would start kicking and freak out, but after she calmed down, and I talked to her, she let me touch it, it felt tighter, but I could still...uh, jiggle it LOL
When she would jump on the fence, oh man, her stomach was HUGE, and her backside was so swollen, it was like open EWW lol

Going to see her today around 4, im hoping she has made more progress.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

If she changed... get some pics of her.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

OK heres her report from today

Udder looks exactly the same, feels the same.

She was NOT letting me touch anywhere but her face, and she was scratching SO much!

She was stretching and talking alot. but nothing else.

No plug, or tight udder, ligs were lower though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

She sounds like... she is getting a little closer...not sure when though...

Scratching ...she could have lice.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

I checked she doesnt have any lice, we have never had lice.

Shes only doing it on her belly, she just bites a little, all of my goats do that when they are preggo, maybe her belly is upsetting her

NO movement from the babies either, they didnt move yesterday. Her belly was making some noises too, and she was pooping ALOT but it was normal


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Her kids.... may be moving around and tickling or bumping her inside....sometimes when ...we feel for them.... we can't feel them move..... keep trying ...you should be able to... one of these times.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

I normally see or feel them, not yesterday or today, maybe they are just sleeping getting ready for the big day!

Oh I HOPE she kids by saturday I want my BABIES!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

We will see.... :hug: :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Shes all by herself because shes been very mean to all the goats, and I dont want her to hurt anyone.

I will be spending sometime with her tomorrow, if anything changes I will take pics!

If she still hasnt kidded by saturday I will be out ther for a few hours, and hopefully she will have progressed more!

Last year, when she kidded, she had NO plug, udder was full, and she wasnt sunken at all. Plug came while she was in labor, and udder filled during labor!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Oh my ...she may do the same this time around as well... :shocked: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

HAHAHAHAHA ya....and my mom had to do this all alone, I wasnt even there!
Id love to see her kid this time! I can tell she is getting closer!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

I'll pray .....you will be there ...with her ...this time..... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

THANKS SO MUCH! She really cries when I leave, so maybe shes getting close and shes scared, I will try very hard though to be there for her, I dont want to miss my baby girl kid again!

LUCKILY at the new place my friend said she would watch them when they are close and come get me if any were in labor, im so excited!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Your welcome... :hi5: you can't beat that friend you have ....she's a keeper.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

OH YA FOR SURE, shes amazing, just the fact that shes letting me keep my goats there proves how awesome she is. Not to mention she already has us booked for a petting zoo in june bahahaha shes so silly! AND she really wants to start making soap, great...what in the world have I just created BAHAHAHA


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Heres some horrible pics of jennys udder from last year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Cool a petting zoo.....  just watch you goats... at all times ...you never know... what someone will try to feed them..... :wink:

Her udder from last year ...was that just before she kidded?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

It will be at a retirement home! My friend does this therapy stuff with her animals, she takes them to places to help people feel better, so of course a couple little goats would totally cheer someone up!

No that was after she kidded, Im trying to find some of right before but its so hard since I was gone ahhhhh


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

That is special... and sweet.... to take them to a retirement home...it will be very enjoyable for the residents.... :hug:

Wow... she has more volume now then a year ago.. in her udder...hope you can find one before she kidded to compare.... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

Ya, they have weiner doggies, so they always go do that, they also go to parades and stuff like that, im going to be taking a goat or 2! its gonna be awesome!

So is that a good thing about the Volume? Im still looking, I have ALOT of pics, so this will take a while lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

This is the BEST i can do....I think I accidently deleted the pics...

Heres her birth pics from last year, you can sorta see the udder
http://eclipseacres.webs.com/kiddingprocesses.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*



> So is that a good thing about the Volume?


yes...that means ....she is maturing more and will have more milk for her babies.... :wink:

With the website pics....great work....it is hard to see the udder though....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves kidding thread:Jenny and Paddy, PICS 2.09*

WOOOOOO YAY lol

OK I found her old kidding thread, I think the udder pics are on the second page! But you can see how small she was last year!
viewtopic.php?f=52&t=12496&hilit=Jennys+kidding+thread


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.09*

Oh definitely... she was smaller.... now.... she is lookin real good.... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.09*

SEE IM SO WEIRD!! I cant see a difference...ARGH lol

Now when I go today im just gonna stare at it, I knew my mom said it looked way smaller last year, and its getting tighter.

I wish she was registered, ugh


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.09*

:laugh:

Love is blind... :thumb:

It would be nice wouldn't it ...if she was registered...she is a pretty girl.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.09*

OMG SO TRUE HAHAHA...at least I have my mom...and you!

YES it would! She seems like such a nice girl, and her udder is pretty nice, I still love her the most, but geeze im so mad I dont have papers for her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.09*

Don't beat yourself up ...over no papers... :hug:

She is worth so much to you ...in your heart.... so it doesn't matter ... if she is registered or not.....she is still worth more


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.09*

Ya, its just....the reason I never did is because her breeder was horrible!

She told me Jenny had papers, and then never gave them to me.Lesson learned.

Everyone said to get rid of her and get a registered goat, YA RIGHT! im so glad I have her, she means the world to me, she will NEVER get sold, shes going to live out her life here. Im so nervous about this kidding, I just pray she has a safe kidding...if anything ever happened to her...ugh I cant even imagine!

Going to see her at 4!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.09*

Oh.... I hate to hear.... that the breeder was dishonest.... You paid for a registered animal and didn't get the registration papers.... I would be at my wits end.....with that breeder..... and let the association know.... what she had done.... but... it is probably to late for all that now.... 

We all are nervous around kidding time...I had all 10 Does kid on me ...within a weeks time....so ....you are lucky....to watch one.. :laugh: Things should be OK...she didn't have any issues last year did she...? If not....she should be OK..... :hug:

Let me know how she is....after 4pm...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.09*

She never had any registered goats...she lied about everything...

She didnt have any problems, I know she got really tired after the first baby, but she got the other one out soon after.

I need to go buy a iron, would you suggest a X30 or X50 with nigi tip?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.09*

Oh man ..... she shouldn't of done that to you... 

She should be OK...but I still hope you can be there when she does kid....



> I need to go buy a iron, would you suggest a X30 or X50 with nigi tip?


 Can't help ya there...I don't take horns...hope someone else can help with that...but you can make a new post and ask I am sure you should get plenty of answers.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.09*

HAHAHAHA oh right I totally forgot you keep horns!

Ya, I was really mad, but hey she taught me a lesson, still it would of been nice to know more info about jenny...

Ok just got back! I will upload pics soon


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.09*

OK Here she is today....again sorry about all the pics!














































She looks tired


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

WOW!! She is close! How exciting!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Well...going by her udder, she could go in a few days or in a few weeks...I really hope it's just a few days!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Her udder just got that big last week....Shes been acting SO different, so who knows lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*



> HAHAHAHA oh right I totally forgot you keep horns!


 :laugh: 

Woe .... :shocked: she has filled more in the udder...her belly has lowered.... and her vulva is getting sloppy..... a sign of kids sometime soon.... she looks great.....and loves her scratches...HeHe... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

SOOOOOO maybe tomorrow?? 

I DID notice she looked skinny.... she looked so tired, and we werent even touching her...SHE WONT let me touch her anymore, and she kept giving me this sad look on her face.

OH and ya it was gross, I could almost see inside bahahaha it did look a little gooey too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

I don't know....wish I could say when exactly....

I see the sad look...she may be uncomfortable...how is her appetite..?

Believe me.... you will see alot more goooo....when she kids... :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

She hasnt eaten her alfalfa at all...she just nibbles a little
She ate her grain though, but very slowly

Oh ya last year her goo was NASTY lol.

Well I hope she kids this weekend, that would be awesome, but if not whatever lol

She has to have mutiples, because theres NO room for those babies to be moving around. I did feel a hoof super low in her belly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Get a temp on her...she is either getting really close or she is getting ill....... her appetite concerns me a bit.... :hug:

She may have trips....won't know til they come out...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

I will have to do it in the morning. I dont think she was sick though, she was eating just not her normal amount, usually shes a piggy

Today I didnt see her eat any but I did give her grain she was happy. She kept crying when I walked away though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Yes..... be sure... to get that temp........ if it is normal .....she may either have a tummy ache or she may be getting really close ...goats can go off feed ...while contracting.....her babies may be moving their way to the birth canal...which can take a while....or not...have her watched closely....If she has a temp.... she will need treatment... as it could be pneumonia or something else going on there... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

What would her normal temp be?

She was licking me alot today too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Ok, I will check while im there, im going over at 8, and staying for a few hours, unless she kids lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Good luck... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

I wont be able to go on here from my phone, it WONT let me at all...so if anything happens I will see if someone can announce it on here!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

WELL

I was with her from 8 to 2.....and....NOTHING!!

She didnt have a temp, and she was actually eating, I think since she has free choice, she doesnt eat as much, she just nibbles throughout the day, thats what the others do

Anyway, nothing new, she was really hot though and breathing pretty hard..

She layed in the shade for most of the time I was there, no discharge, no changes, no pushing....UGH


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Glad she is OK....sounds like... she isn't ready yet...... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Ya, she was fine. But no changes. so maybe shes not going for a few more days, she just seems so close!

Im going over in a little bit to spend some time with her, hope she kids soon! Its supossed to rain this week, thats when she will kid UGH!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

I know.... they like to wait ...til the worst of weather...it sucks... :doh: ...but... I pray... ray: that you will be with her and that all goes smooth.... with a happy and healthy kidding.... I am with you.... I can't wait to see those kiddo's..... give her a hug from me...if she will allow you...LOL.... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

HAHAHA Well today is beautiful but NOPE I already know she wont kid....almost ALL my goats have kidded while it was bad weather, they are EVIL!!

I will try to give her a hug, id really like her to kid already, shes holding me back from moving lol. Maybe shes protesting? hahaha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

That's it....... she has to be protesting hehe.... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Ya, LITTLE BRAT!!

Ok, headed out to see her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

:hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Of course. NOTHING lol

She was eating, and when she layed down she looked SOOOOO unconfortable, her tail was also going up and down alot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

hang in there....I know the wait is torture.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

I KNOW!!! haha

I will be going over today, I really hope I see something lol.

Its been windy and cold all night and today, perfect baby weather right? LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

OK progress today!

She had a little bit of amber colored discharge, not alot though.

Ligs were there, but barely!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.11*

Here are some pics, she was NOT happy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

She is looking good in the udder.... :thumb:

she has a slight discharge and a piece of hay or a small stick stuck on it.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Ya her udder was pretty tight

It was a peice of hay, just a little dried discharge and then some hay, I tried to take it off, she WOULDNT let me haha

I doubt she will kid tonight, because it was hardly any discharge, ligs were barely there, but still there, and she was eating alot.

But maybe tomorrow? When its supossed to RAIN?? Yep probably, little brat!

OH and my mom felt in the birth canal and she swore she felt a baby, but I think it was her imagination


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*



> OH and my mom felt in the birth canal and she swore she felt a baby, but I think it was her imagination


 Hmm....that is strange... if she isn't in active pushing labor....there shouldn't be.... a kid right there.....is she sure? :scratch:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Nah she said she had no idea, we have only felt a baby in a doe like that once, and the doe was starting labor.

Jenny didnt look like she was in labor at all. I just hope IF she kids she does it inside her house, or when its not raining lol. I want the babies to be ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

I had 3 of my Does... after I let them out of the barn....went back in and started labor....one of course ...went out for part of the day... then ...went right back in the barn.....some are pretty smart..... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Ya shes a very smart girl, so I think she will be ok, plus she was a great momma last year.

Hoping she will wait till im there!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

me too... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Nothing today :sigh:

It seemed like she had more discharge, and her udder got bigger, she also looks skinnier.

Will upload pics soon, but warning, they suck!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Ok pics


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Aww she's so pretty! I love the spots! She reminds me of a blue tick hound


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Thanks, shes my baby girl, I want her to kid soooo bad!

She seems so close...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Does she look skinnier but deep bodied? If she is suddenly skinnier looking the kids may have dropped down in preparation for the birthing.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Ya, shes really deep, her belly is sagging lol so Im pretty sure they ahve dropped, she looks skinnier and is acting different


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

still hanging on..... don't pull out ....to much hair.... :hair: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Uh, TOO LATE bahahaha

I know when shes going to kid, Sunday afternoon, UGHHHHHH shes going to make me BALD haha


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Today will be day 3 of having discharge....hoping she kids today.

Of course it was hailing earlier, maybe she kidded then LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Get a wig and pull from that....  :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Guess Im going to have to try that...STILL NO BABIES!!!

She had a little more discharge, but uhhhh she hopped her pen, she doesnt seem like shes going to kid! lol

I ran her around the pasture, I walked, she followed, so maybe she will kid now haha shes sunken, tight,TIGHT udder, and she just seems ready....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

NO BABIES YET!!!

It was raining this morning so she was hiding in her house, but eating and acting normal

I give UPPPPP lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Still nothing... she is waiting.... just to torture you.....our Does like to do that .... :doh: :help: :GAAH: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Yesterday she decided to hop her pen and jump into the pasture, I thought that would put her into labor, but NOPE!

Now shes locked up in her pen, she was staying in her house the whole morning, its raining and really cold. But she was eating and not acting different.

OH and she looks skinny now, like she was never pregnant haha my mom says she ate her babies!

I give up. She can hire a new goatie midwife bahaha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*



> OH and she looks skinny now, like she was never pregnant haha my mom says she ate her babies!
> 
> I give up. She can hire a new goatie midwife bahaha


 :ROFL:

Looks skinny....do you mean ...when you look at her from behind... her sides look like she isn't preggo? I would say... that sounds closer... but... she is throwing us for a loop.... watch her.... that is one way to know that she is getting there....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Ya, I was just kidding, GET IT! bahaha I will still check on her, just not happily anymore!

Ya when I look at her she looks like shes not pregnant, but I KNOW she is, her udder is tight and big, and she had a little discharge, but ya, she has been playing with us.

Hope she has a plan before sunday, I think she enjoys watching me suffer LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

:laugh:

definitely..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

NO KIDS today

It was raining really bad and she wasnt happy, making sure I knew!

She attacked her food, so I doubt she had any plans haha

Guess she will NEVER kid lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Still no kids...

But she was very talkative today and really didnt want me to leave, other than that no changes...

Padme kidded though...
I though Jenny would beat her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Wow... still nothing.... :doh: she is really holding out..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Maybe today?? haha my mom keeps saying she will kid on the way.

Since 2 of my old goats kidded last night, that HAS to mean Jenny is close...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

She still hasnt kidded, she was really REALLY oozy last night though, and walking kinda funny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Come on Jenny....it's your turn.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

I was wondering, at what point should I worry? Usually when there that much discharge, isnt it like 24 to 48 hours she will kid? She was SUPER oozy, like a string hanging lol. She was eating though, and laying on a stump, she looked very happy and content


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

If the discharge is amber tube(clear) like color....that is a way to say ...she is really getting there.... and she will kid soon.. As long as... she isn't acting uncomfortable.....trying to push... she should be OK....

It is so hard to determine... when it is to long...when you don't have a due date for her..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

It was clear yes, very stringy and coming down. She seems fine, and content, shes with the herd right now, because I could NOT get her out of that pen, I didnt want to drag her, because of her pregnancy and her neck, so she stayed there overnight, very happily, they all slept on some stumps and she was right there with her herd.

As of right now, no babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

She sure sounds close...if she doesn't want to go out .... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Ya, maybe she just feels better with her girls? She hasnt kidded yet, still doesnt want to leave the pen.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

Well, nothing yet.

Its supossed to snow for the first time ever here on friday, so im guessing her first snow she will kid? LOL

Shes totally happy, not acting weird at all, eating, and being the happy leader, no one is messing with her.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Jennys Kidding Thread, not sure when due.PICS 2.14*

JENNY KIDDED!!!! Finally!!

My friend just called and said she saw 3 little babies in the pen, shes going to check and see if there are anymore coming out! No details yet, but im going to go see her soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats Laura....that is wonderful...now you can get some... :ZZZ: 
Can't wait to see pics.... :hug: 

:hi5:  :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, I finally gave up, and so did my friend haha but now Jenny kidded and im happy!

I cant wait to go see them, I will take lots of pics and get the details

Thanks!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

YAY! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS

2 bucks and a doe


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Congrats on the triplets!!! That is great. I am looking forward to the pics as always. ;-)

Tracy


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies. Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yaaaaaay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS!!

Pics are on my fan page, LOTS AND LOTS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

